# Where do we go from here?



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Do we resist ,do we civilly disobey, do we still vote for sleaze bags? How do we vett people for office when the system appears to be rigged?
Very very disappointing at how this country is rapidly becoming like those that we try and defend against.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Most important vote is for your county sheriff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what to do?

Wake up and take care of bathroom stuff, kiss spouse and kids, have breakfast after offering prayer. take on the day. love God, family and friends. Do good deeds. Be nice. Have a plan to kill everybody you meet!!!!


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Randomly or any particular order?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

You should have a List !


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty clear to me after the last couple months voting isn't going to help. When the elections are rigged and your voting for a liar that talks out of the side of his mouth. How is that going to help?? Your just getting played for an idiot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Most important vote is for your county sheriff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what to do?
> 
> Wake up and take care of bathroom stuff, kiss spouse and kids, have breakfast after offering prayer. take on the day. love God, family and friends. Do good deeds. Be nice.* Have a plan to kill everybody you meet!!!!*


I like that a lot ! ^^^^^^


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Most important vote is for your county sheriff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what to do?
> 
> Wake up and take care of bathroom stuff, kiss spouse and kids, have breakfast after offering prayer. take on the day. love God, family and friends. Do good deeds. Be nice. Have a plan to kill everybody you meet!!!!


Our local elections are just as important as the state and national elections. I'm involved with local government and it's surprising to me that at our monthly meetings hardly anybody from the public shows, but we hear plenty after the fact.....


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Tanya49! said:


> Do we resist ,do we civilly disobey, do we still vote for sleaze bags? How do we vett people for office when the system appears to be rigged?
> Very very disappointing at how this country is rapidly becoming like those that we try and defend against.


America has passed many anti-God, anti-Bible laws. God is patient but His patience does run out. When America decided that our Christian Founders and their Christian ideals were no longer relevant, she began digging her own grave. America's haughtiness coupled with her complacency has opened the door to her demise. When America opened her borders to multi-culturalism and became the world's greatest "melting pot," she tossed away her Christian values and the blessings and comfort that come with adhering to them. Our filthy leaders are direct reflections of America's (speaking generally) filthy hearts and minds. We (and don't anyone take this as a personal attack -- I'm speaking collectively) chose our current leaders at the ballot box so we can't point the finger at anyone but ourselves. I fully include myself in this indictment. I've been voting for "the lesser of two evils" since I was 18. But the lesser of two evils is still evil.

*Romans 3:10-11,* *"As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one: There is none that understandeth, there is none that seeketh after God."*

The above does not include EVERYONE but it's a great description of our leaders and them who put them into power.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I think the events are going to used against the common man.

Capitol will be fenced.

The uprising will be used to facilitate gun and ammo laws.

Big tech will start handing over profiles 

More states will enact laws like Proposed bill in NY for holding people. 

Just look to Blue cities and states loss of liberties. It will spread.

We can at best, do what we have been doing to protect ourselves and family.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> America has passed many anti-God, anti-Bible laws. God is patient but His patience does run out. When America decided that our Christian Founders and their Christian ideals were no longer relevant, she began digging her own grave. America's haughtiness coupled with her complacency has opened the door to her demise. When America opened her borders to multi-culturalism and became the world's greatest "melting pot," she tossed away her Christian values and the blessings and comfort that come with adhering to them. Our filthy leaders are direct reflections of America's (speaking generally) filthy hearts and minds. We (and don't anyone take this as a personal attack -- I'm speaking collectively) chose our current leaders at the ballot box so we can't point the finger at anyone but ourselves. I fully include myself in this indictment. I've been voting for "the lesser of two evils" since I was 18. But the lesser of two evils is still evil.
> 
> *Romans 3:10-11,* *"As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one: There is none that understandeth, there is none that seeketh after God."*
> 
> The above does not include EVERYONE but it's a great description of our leaders and them who put them into power.


It is evident that God has abandoned the USA. It is too wicked for him to bother with.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> It is evident that God has abandoned the USA. It is too wicked for him to bother with.


Or - God has never been concerned with "countries", only the hearts of men.

"God is on our side!!" <- has too long been bastardized to justify actions by every religion.

As in all things, we need to see to our selves, intentions, heart and faith, first.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

* @ Everybody*

Now you know why I posted the MountainGirl's solution thread.

The time has come for civil disobedience; for choosing which laws to follow and which to break.

Own your choices.
Good luck.
Stay true.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm throwing in with the secession crowd.
Enough with this noise, Texas and the rest of the south and center of this country should call folks home and seal off for a few decades. We'll come save the rest of you after your feckless leaders have made their states too weak to resist.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm throwing in with the secession crowd.
> Enough with this noise, Texas and the rest of the south and center of this country should call folks home and seal off for a few decades. We'll come save the rest of you after your feckless leaders have made their states too weak to resist.


I am now a card carrying member or the Texas nationalist movement (TNM).

As to what to do now, washington is a dead capital and those that occupy it are corrupt.

But we need to take a page from Soro's. A very smart though evil man.

Vote local. Make sure you are involved in the local election as they filter up. Specifically vote for your DA and Sheriffs. Make sure you are involved in your town council and mayor races.

It will filter up and Soros realized that. That's why we are seeing cities burn.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Build that fence at the Florida Georgia border!!Forgot Alabama also.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Or - God has never been concerned with "countries", only the hearts of men.
> 
> "God is on our side!!" <- has too long been bastardized to justify actions by every religion.
> 
> As in all things, we need to see to our selves, intentions, heart and faith, first.


to me - it is clear from reading the bible that angels and demons have areas/countries/groups

Daniel 12 "At that time Michael, the great prince who protects your people, will arise. There will be a time of distress

EPH 6:12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

it is very important to make sure that WE ARE ON GOD's SIDE


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> I think the events are going to used against the common man.
> 
> Capitol will be fenced.
> 
> ...


At this point ... earnest prayer; heads bowed and on our knees, is one of the best answers to our current crisis.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> It is evident that God has abandoned the USA. It is too wicked for him to bother with.


Agreed. But for "the elects'" sake the coming Tribulation will only last 3-1/2 years instead of 7. I have only two tidbits of advice (mostly for myself): 1) Pray for forgiveness, guidance, and protection and 2) Do not accept any "mark" that the Global government will require to "buy or sell."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Do NOT "like" this picture. When they, as that Leftist said, "come for you" they'll check sites like this to know who to go after.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Do NOT "like" this picture. When they, as that Leftist said, "come for you" they'll check sites like this to know who to go after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it. I'm not going out to cause any trouble with anyone. But, if some commy pinko comes after me they are going to get a nasty fight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Do NOT "like" this picture. When they, as that Leftist said, "come for you" they'll check sites like this to know who to go after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll not only like it but I'll repost in a quote.

After all, you and I are already targets. That and the more targets, the less chance any target will be hit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Trust me, "they" already know exactly who everyone is. Like I said before, they can probably take a good guess at what you had for breakfast and what brand of coffee you drink.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> America has passed many anti-God, anti-Bible laws. God is patient but His patience does run out. When America decided that our Christian Founders and their Christian ideals were no longer relevant, she began digging her own grave. America's haughtiness coupled with her complacency has opened the door to her demise. When America opened her borders to multi-culturalism and became the world's greatest "melting pot," she tossed away her Christian values and the blessings and comfort that come with adhering to them. Our filthy leaders are direct reflections of America's (speaking generally) filthy hearts and minds. We (and don't anyone take this as a personal attack -- I'm speaking collectively) chose our current leaders at the ballot box so we can't point the finger at anyone but ourselves. I fully include myself in this indictment. I've been voting for "the lesser of two evils" since I was 18. But the lesser of two evils is still evil.
> 
> *Romans 3:10-11,* *"As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one: There is none that understandeth, there is none that seeketh after God."*
> 
> The above does not include EVERYONE but it's a great description of our leaders and them who put them into power.


I don't believe we chose at the ballot box. It was chosen for us. Voting is now pretty much useless. You will get the leaders they chose for you.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I don't believe we chose at the ballot box. It was chosen for us. Voting is now pretty much useless. You will get the leaders they chose for you.


I agree. We're "allowed" to vote for Mr. Bad or Mr. Very Bad. Since my vote means absolutely NOTHING at this point ... it would be a complete waste of time to vote outside of my local elections. I WILL vote against Romney when his time comes up but that's only because I despise him as much as I do Pelosi & Schumer & Schiff, et al.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'll not only like it but I'll repost in a quote.
> 
> After all, you and I are already targets. That and the more targets, the less chance any target will be hit.


I'm not a target. THIS GUY is a target because the internet thinks this is me. Bwahahahaha!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not a target. THIS GUY is a target because the internet thinks this is me. Bwahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually look like your avatar.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be ready for war. And pray. get it figured out are you going to live as a slave of fight, if it comes to it. They will have no problem figuring out who I am. I am not worried.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> Agreed. But for "the elects'" sake the coming Tribulation will only last 3-1/2 years instead of 7. I have only two tidbits of advice (mostly for myself): 1) Pray for forgiveness, guidance, and protection and 2) Do not accept any "mark" that the Global government will require to "buy or sell."


Amen brother.

And the 70th week of Daniel will kick off when a 7 year covenant/peace treaty is confirmed with many.... from that point - hell will break lose for time, times, and half a time


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> You actually look like your avatar.


That's not me. But the internet seems to think it is.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Do NOT "like" this picture. When they, as that Leftist said, "come for you" they'll check sites like this to know who to go after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know and I have mentioned it a few times: they will track website traffic on this site, and gun forums.
I am a dead duck when it happens, I use my real last name.But I think that I mentioned that too.

And then there is always the IP address, and I looked myself up on Who.is. I am no wizard at that, but I think that I have left a trail that a blind man can follow.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That's not me. But the internet seems to think it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm calling bullshit! That's you bro.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm going to put up a suggestion that I mentioned before - a community of like-minded individuals. These are called intentional living communities. They're not all communes. Because voting does not work and secession would be suppressed by the democrat-controlled military, the last way to be strong is to stick together in a legally-formed intentional community. That's what our ancestors did when they came here - formed communities with people with similar beliefs. Ours could be a community based on the initial ideals of the Constitution which are no longer upheld by the rest of the US. Because we would legally "own" the community and would make our own rules, like the Amish, voting would simply be a non-issue. Voting in the general elections would be irrelevant then, if we make our own community that has everything in it already.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m not going to live on a reservation. They can just kill me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Do NOT "like" this picture. When they, as that Leftist said, "come for you" they'll check sites like this to know who to go after.


*"And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes and our sacred Honor."*

It doesn't quite match the gravity of the men who signed the Declaration, but I liked your post just the same.
We must hang together, or we will surely hang separately.

:armata_PDT_40:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> It is evident that God has abandoned the USA. It is too wicked for him to bother with.


Allow me to correct the first part of your post;

God did not abandon the USA.

God is a Gentlemen. The USA asked Him to leave and He obliged.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Trust me, "they" already know exactly who everyone is. Like I said before, they can probably take a good guess at what you had for breakfast and what brand of coffee you drink.


Folgers, with biscuits and eggs, that is what I like for breakfast. So there, they need look no further. The fascist pack of dogs.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Allow me to correct the first part of your post;
> 
> God did not abandon the USA.
> 
> God is a Gentlemen. The USA asked Him to leave and He obliged.


You are absolutely correct sir.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Allow me to correct the first part of your post;
> 
> God did not abandon the USA.
> 
> God is a Gentlemen. The USA asked Him to leave and He obliged.


Oh, so now God is a man?:devil:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Oh, so now God is a man?:devil:


Well he sure ain't no transgendered Twinkie.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> I'm going to put up a suggestion that I mentioned before - a community of like-minded individuals. These are called intentional living communities. They're not all communes. Because voting does not work and secession would be suppressed by the democrat-controlled military, the last way to be strong is to stick together in a legally-formed intentional community. That's what our ancestors did when they came here - formed communities with people with similar beliefs. Ours could be a community based on the initial ideals of the Constitution which are no longer upheld by the rest of the US. Because we would legally "own" the community and would make our own rules, like the Amish, voting would simply be a non-issue. Voting in the general elections would be irrelevant then, if we make our own community that has everything in it already.


ask yourself how that ended in waco,texas. granted some of these comunities drew too much attention to themselves but if you don't think they already have satalites tasked to track new construction and masss movement, you are fooling yourselves.


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

rstanek said:


> Our local elections are just as important as the state and national elections. I'm involved with local government and it's surprising to me that at our monthly meetings hardly anybody from the public shows, but we hear plenty after the fact.....


AMEN and same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

Tanya49! said:


> Build that fence at the Florida Georgia border!!Forgot Alabama also.


Hell no, SC has to be in! I'm in SC (hillbilly side).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am going to keep on keping on.
Just as I always do.
Maintain a low public profile, only go into town when necessary, breed some more chickens to replace those who are dying of old age, help the wife make the vegetable garden more productive.
Stay inside the perimeter with the gates locked, just as we have for 25 years now.

I firmly believe God led us here to rural Florida, from the overpopulated liberal hell hole of South Florida, to keep us safe from what is coming.
I pity those in cities, or even towns of more than 10,000.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am going to keep on keping on.
> Just as I always do.
> Maintain a low public profile, only go into town when necessary, breed some more chickens to replace those who are dying of old age, help the wife make the vegetable garden more productive.
> Stay inside the perimeter with the gates locked, just as we have for 25 years now.
> ...


Dang I wish we had a place where I could have chickens again.

I'm with you on that last part. God put us here for a reason. Twice we've tried to move and twice we've been stopped. So here is where we will be until He decides otherwise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I'm calling bullshit! That's you bro.


I assure you it is not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I assure you it is not.


Of course you'd say that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> Trust me, "they" already know exactly who everyone is. Like I said before, they can probably take a good guess at what you had for breakfast and what brand of coffee you drink.


Yep, and anyone who does not think this site is data-mined on the daily is kidding themselves. You could write a novel with the letters of all the alphabet soup agencies that have an eye on us here. I think most of us are just too old to care.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I assure you it is not.


Be glad. That guy is ugly as sin. That is a face only a mother or a hot nursey could love, and even they might be only pretending!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think @Maine-Marine had it right. We go about our business. We keep swinging. Local elections are pretty much dead to me and national elections have proven to be useless and corrupt but I still make the argument every chance I get. I prepare and perhaps redouble my efforts in that area. I have always been nice till it's time not to be nice. I have always had a plan to kill everyone I meet, I don't like most people so it works for me.:tango_face_grin: But most importantly, I intend to live my damn life as best I can for as long as I can.

Now, are things bad? Yep, you betcha, and they are going to get worse. This Republic is dead and the first shots have been fired so it's best to wrap your mind around it. I can't say how fast it will devolve but I feel it is certain that it will. Since I am not rushing out into the streets to start WWIII I am simply left with this; Live my damn life, lock, load, and be prepared to kill everyone I meet.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Historically, republics do not last longer than 200 years. We are well past the expiration date. Why? Mostly people discover they can vote themselves death from the treasury. And I agree with @ActionJackson that this nation has turned its back on God. Also the point God gets angry. People forget that.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> Amen brother.
> 
> And the 70th week of Daniel will kick off when a 7 year covenant/peace treaty is confirmed with many.... from that point - hell will break lose for time, times, and half a time


I see you've actually read the Bible. I know a lot of Christians who've never read it from start to finish so their understanding of God's message to us is either skewed, incomplete, or downright wrong. Can't speak for anyone else but the first time I read the Bible through was in the late 80s. I did it again in the 90s. I think it's time I crack it open to see if there's anything I missed. The times we're in have brought me to a state of heightened alertness. I know that I'm a target of "the adversary" and his pawns. I'm white. I'm Christian. I'm patriotic. I'm nationalistic. I'm straight. That said, I'm fully aware that I have a bright red bullseye in the center of my forehead. God help us all!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Tanya49! said:


> Do we resist ,do we civilly disobey, do we still vote for sleaze bags? How do we vett people for office when the system appears to be rigged?
> Very very disappointing at how this country is rapidly becoming like those that we try and defend against.


The two biggies coming down the pike are gonna be lessening of abortion restrictions and an increase on firearms restrictions. And increased funding for both. Make sure you're connected to your state organizations right to life directory and 2nd amendment. email updates
 email your reps as things pop up.

Those in red states should be urging their governors not to comply with the changes that are sure to come.

Those in the blue states can only hope their votes/voices count on the local level.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

KUSA said:


> It is evident that God has abandoned the USA. It is too wicked for him to bother with.


I disagree. The USA as a country has abandoned God.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Of course you'd say that.


Hey, if you all and the internet think that's me then all the better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Where do we go from here?


The liquor store.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> The liquor store.


Post of the day!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Post of the day!!!


 I'm upping my game 80 proof is not enough...

101 made in Kentucky here I come.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> The two biggies coming down the pike are gonna be lessening of abortion restrictions and an increase on firearms restrictions. And increased funding for both. Make sure you're connected to your state organizations right to life directory and 2nd amendment. email updates
> email your reps as things pop up.
> 
> Those in red states should be urging their governors not to comply with the changes that are sure to come.
> ...


We can also expect:

1) Heavy regulations on American industries which will send jobs back overseas.
2) The weaponizing of the IRS against Christian and Conservative churches and organizations.
3) Increased surveillance on anyone who identifies as "right wing" or "Constitutional" or "patriotic" or "nationalistic." 
4) A major increase in taxes to cover the Socialist policies that will inevitably be foisted on the new "slave class" (formerly known as free Americans).
5) Forced "lockdowns," social distancing and mandatory face masks (likely even when we're in bed asleep). 
6) Forced vaccinations is a probability.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> We can also expect:
> 
> 1) Heavy regulations on American industries which will send jobs back overseas.
> 2) The weaponizing of the IRS against Christian and Conservative churches and organizations.
> ...


That pretty much sums up their agenda as they have stated.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> That pretty much sums up their agenda as they have stated.


I'm literally sick to my stomach for two days straight now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The line I read last week and I posted....just can't get it out of my head.

We get what we tolerate.

I bet 90% of the Venezuelans feel the same way.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> I'm upping my game 80 proof is not enough...
> 
> 101 made in Kentucky here I come.


If you are gonna be here in time for supper, let me know, I will set an extra plate


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> If you are gonna be here in time for supper, let me know, I will set an extra plate


Good eye I wondered if you would see the 101 reference. :tango_face_grin:

Lemmie see.... I think I can make it by 6pm if I leave now! 
Make that 6:30pm to allow for the spirits stop.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Good eye I wondered if you would see the 101 reference. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Lemmie see.... I think I can make it by 6pm if I leave now!
> Make that 6:30pm to allow for the spirits stop.


No need to stop...l should have a bottle or two sitting around hahahaha


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> We can also expect:
> 
> 1) Heavy regulations on American industries which will send jobs back overseas.
> 2) The weaponizing of the IRS against Christian and Conservative churches and organizations.
> ...


7) Cleansing out Trump supporters.

https://www.foxnews.com/media/abc-news-movement-trump-supporters-following-capitol-riots

"Even aside from impeachment and 25th Amendment talk, Trump will be an ex-president in 13 days," ABC's Rick Klein and MaryAlice Parks wrote for The Note on Thursday. "The fact is that getting rid of Trump is the easy part. *Cleansing the movement he commands, or getting rid of what he represents to so many Americans*, is going to be something else."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> 7) Cleansing out Trump supporters.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/abc-news-movement-trump-supporters-following-capitol-riots
> 
> "Even aside from impeachment and 25th Amendment talk, Trump will be an ex-president in 13 days," ABC's Rick Klein and MaryAlice Parks wrote for The Note on Thursday. "The fact is that getting rid of Trump is the easy part. *Cleansing the movement he commands, or getting rid of what he represents to so many Americans*, is going to be something else."


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

And in others news.....one of Pelosi's laptops was stolen from her office on Wednesday.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> And in others news.....one of Pelosi's laptops was stolen from her office on Wednesday.


Don't ya hate it when that happens?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Don't ya hate it when that happens?


I hope it finds its way into the right hands. And I don't mean Pelosi


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> I hope it finds its way into the right hands. And I don't mean Pelosi


I've heard it's already in the right hands.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I read he was arrested already.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> 7) Cleansing out Trump supporters.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/abc-news-movement-trump-supporters-following-capitol-riots
> 
> "Even aside from impeachment and 25th Amendment talk, Trump will be an ex-president in 13 days," ABC's Rick Klein and MaryAlice Parks wrote for The Note on Thursday. "The fact is that getting rid of Trump is the easy part. *Cleansing the movement he commands, or getting rid of what he represents to so many Americans*, is going to be something else."


I wouldn't mind participating in a "cleansing" but not the kind the above Marxists are considering. Bring it on!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I read he was arrested already.


30K Hillary emails no one can find.

Dude take one laptop and is found in 24hours.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> 7) Cleansing out Trump supporters.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/abc-news-movement-trump-supporters-following-capitol-riots
> 
> "Even aside from impeachment and 25th Amendment talk, Trump will be an ex-president in 13 days," ABC's Rick Klein and MaryAlice Parks wrote for The Note on Thursday. "The fact is that getting rid of Trump is the easy part. *Cleansing the movement he commands, or getting rid of what he represents to so many Americans*, is going to be something else."


And that's the rub of it. Oblunder even alluded to it. Trump is not the problem, it's the 75 million plus that's going to be the problem. Trump was never the problem and he knows it. It's that pesky constitution and those well over 75 million that cling to their god, guns, and believe in the constitution that are the problem. "We the People", not the sheeple, will have to be dealt with sooner or later. Count on it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> And that's the rub of it. Oblunder even alluded to it. Trump is not the problem, it's the 75 million plus that's going to be the problem. Trump was never the problem and he knows it. It's that pesky constitution and those well over 75 million that cling to their god, guns, and believe in the constitution that are the problem. "We the People", not the sheeple, will have to be dealt with sooner or later. Count on it.


This is from his first campaign before he got elected.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> This is from his first campaign before he got elected.


I think I know what he's referring to. It's that part of the Constitution where the "non free" people (slaves) would be counted as 3/5 a person when it came to representation in Congress. A lot of people of color think that this was "inherent racism" in the Constitution but, they don't understand that the founders made it that way so that Southern states couldn't overpower the abolitionist North in terms of congressional representation. https://www.heritage.org/constitution/#!/articles/1/essays/6/three-fifths-clause


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> This is from his first campaign before he got elected.


It was Oblunder that orchestrated this whole thing. He was behind Joe getting nominated, all the others dropping out and endorsing Joe, and he was instrumental in getting the Ho on the ticket. He has always liked her as we know. This ain't Joe's party, far from it. It's Oblunder's and his puppeteers, top to bottom.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Start local vote the right people in. Be ready to fight. Get over this no one is pure enough for your view stuff. bet on this the next election and most elections will be fixed as this one was.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> I think I know what he's referring to. It's that part of the Constitution where the "non free" people (slaves) would be counted as 3/5 a person when it came to representation in Congress. A lot of people of color think that this was "inherent racism" in the Constitution but, they don't understand that the founders made it that way so that Southern states couldn't overpower the abolitionist North in terms of congressional representation. https://www.heritage.org/constitution/#!/articles/1/essays/6/three-fifths-clause


 Did not know him every well did you. NO he did not support the constitution. Was well known for it . To many restrictions in for him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> I think I know what he's referring to. It's that part of the Constitution where the "non free" people (slaves) would be counted as 3/5 a person when it came to representation in Congress. A lot of people of color think that this was "inherent racism" in the Constitution but, they don't understand that the founders made it that way so that Southern states couldn't overpower the abolitionist North in terms of congressional representation. https://www.heritage.org/constitution/#!/articles/1/essays/6/three-fifths-clause


If you search for the original interview, he clearly states that one major flaw of the Constitution is that is does not allow for wealth redistribution. This was an interview at a Chicago radio station. The media decided that the interview was not worth sharing with the American people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It was Oblunder that orchestrated this whole thing. He was behind Joe getting nominated, all the others dropping out and endorsing Joe, and he was instrumental in getting the Ho on the ticket. He has always liked her as we know. This ain't Joe's party, far from it. It's Oblunder's and his puppeteers, top to bottom.


It has been shown time and time again, he is heading up a shadow gov. He sent Kerry around to "assure his allies" before and after Trumps international visits.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@inceptor
Ok, I didn't know there was more to the clip. I was much younger, naive, and didn't pay attention to politics back when he was nominated and became president. It's only been since 2016 that I actually felt strong support for any particular political candidate and became aware of how precious our freedom is. Trump was the first president I ever voted for; in 2016 I stood in line for over an hour to vote for him (I know that is nothing compared to what some people waited this time). I even wrote him a letter to tell him as much (I'm sure it's been thrown away and he probably never even read it). I really truly believed in his sincerity towards the American people above all else, and I still do. I'm sure it would make the dems' jaws drop - a first time female voter stood in line over an hour to vote for Donald Trump. Not because I wanted to vote for Republicans. Because my vote was for HIM.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> It has been shown time and time again, he is heading up a shadow gov. He sent Kerry around to "assure his allies" before and after Trumps international visits.


I said years back when Trump won that Obama was not finished. I knew he would be working the backrooms in Washington all along. Of all the things you could say about him stupid is not one of them. He is crafty, cunning, and smart. He is proving it as we speak. I don't underestimate him or his wife.

He was caught flat footed with Trump, a mistake he quickly corrected. Still, he has a problem. Us!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> @inceptor
> Ok, I didn't know there was more to the clip. I was much younger, naive, and didn't pay attention to politics back when he was nominated and became president. It's only been since 2016 that I actually felt strong support for any particular political candidate and became aware of how precious our freedom is. Trump was the first president I ever voted for; in 2016 I stood in line for over an hour to vote for him (I know that is nothing compared to what some people waited this time). I even wrote him a letter to tell him as much (I'm sure it's been thrown away and he probably never even read it). I really truly believed in his sincerity towards the American people above all else, and I still do. I'm sure it would make the dems' jaws drop - a first time female voter stood in line over an hour to vote for Donald Trump. Not because I wanted to vote for Republicans. Because my vote was for HIM.


 No you were fooled by the media. Just like when they hid the video of his speech when he made it 100% clear he wanted $7.00 a gallon gas. We are being mislead everyday by media . Social media is the worst. Now You watch Twitter, face book the rest will only allow us to hear those they approve of. They will determine what is truth and what is not.
Now Apple is deciding if you view is not right the apps will not be allowed on the plat form. Microsoft will do the same.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@Smitty901
I guess over 70 million other people were also fooled by him. But why would the MSM then turn against him if it initially "fooled" me into supporting him?

P.S. I have never ever had a FB or Twitter account. I want privacy, unlike those "Look at ME!" people.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> @Smitty901
> I guess over 70 million other people were also fooled by him. But why would the MSM then turn against him if it initially "fooled" me into supporting him?
> 
> P.S. I have never ever had a FB or Twitter account. I want privacy, unlike those "Look at ME!" people.


Never joined anything except twitter about 2 months ago.

I joined for two reasons.

1) I can make a comment directly to a person. Emailing them is nearly impossible as very few show private email addresses and it just goes to "corporate" or a politicians secretary...never to be read.

2) I get information straight from the horses mouth. I don't have to rely on some news-reader or frustrated pundit to tall me what he thinks someone said and then translate what he really meant.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@Robie

I can still read people's tweets without a twitter account, I just can't respond to anything. But that doesn't bother me. I'd rather not talk to people (except here, lol).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> @Smitty901
> I guess over 70 million other people were also fooled by him. But why would the MSM then turn against him if it initially "fooled" me into supporting him?
> 
> P.S. I have never ever had a FB or Twitter account. I want privacy, unlike those "Look at ME!" people.


He was talking about obummer.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@inceptor
Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> @Robie
> 
> I can still read people's tweets without a twitter account, I just can't respond to anything. But that doesn't bother me. I'd rather not talk to people (except here, lol).


I've had a twitter account for a while. I've used it maybe a couple of times but mostly don't log on. I still read some of it when a link is posted but twitter is full of twits so I tend to not read that much. Otherwise my blood pressure would sky rocket. I'm an old guy and still find it hard to believe there are soooo many stupid people out there that refuse to do their own research and just believe whatever they are told. Then they pass that info on as gospel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I'm an old guy and still find it hard to believe there are soooo many stupid people out there that refuse to do their own research and just believe whatever they are told. Then they pass that info on as gospel.


Chances are if Jim Jordan posts something from his account, it's him tweeting it.
I take it as gospel that if he wrote it, he meant it.


----------



## SeanMaster (Jan 8, 2021)

Denton said:


> I'll not only like it but I'll repost in a quote.
> 
> After all, you and I are already targets. That and the more targets, the less chance any target will be hit.


and the fact that we are all members here?..............

nuff said.

"Like" like your life depends on it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I've had a twitter account for a while. I've used it maybe a couple of times but mostly don't log on. I still read some of it when a link is posted but twitter is full of twits so I tend to not read that much. Otherwise my blood pressure would sky rocket. I'm an old guy and still find it hard to believe there are soooo many stupid people out there that refuse to do their own research and just believe whatever they are told. Then they pass that info on as gospel.


That's the part of this battle we are losing my friend, and it's what the socialist count on. As I said, this battle is multi faceted and dynamic. We can no longer limit ourselves to the political theater of operation. It no longer works.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> That's the part of this battle we are losing my friend, and it's what the socialist count on. As I said, this battle is multi faceted and dynamic. We can no longer limit ourselves to the political theater of operation. It no longer works.


i don't know if you remember or even saw the post but a site called deagel dot com predicted back in 2017 that by the year 2025 the US population would drop from 327 million to 99 million. In September of 2020 they posted a disclaimer stating that said we brought this on ourselves. I know many people have tried to find out who deagel is. They also list the military assets for every country. At least for all the countries I looked at. The UK was predicted to drop by over 60%.

The odd thing is that it's only western countries that see a steep drop in population. Russia, China and India roughly stay the same.

I know some pretty smart people have looked into this. The main theme they come up with is that this is a Clowns In Action operation.

The way things are going, I tend to believe that prediction.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes keep the commoners away from those I charge. Shoot to kill to drive home the point. It’s comply evade or take a very bloody stand. Waco, Ruby ridge may end up looking kind. Pray that I am wrong.


----------

